

Finding Purpose After Living With Delusion - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/26/health/man-uses-his-schizophrenia-to-gather-clues-for-daily-living.html?src=me&ref=general

======
rblion
inspiring and interesting. would make a great movie.

"Mr. Greek, 49, a computer programmer who for years, before receiving medical
treatment, had delusions of meeting God..."

